# Trying to ID this compressor



## cheng (Feb 14, 2017)

Trying to ID this compressor "1500 AR5876"
Have googled and have had no luck. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Natural (Apr 17, 2017)

A few photos might help.


----------



## ANcompressors (May 4, 2017)

Concur with other comment any photos you may have would help.


----------

